# The Closest To a Real Dinosaur You'll See!



## Morroke (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c43_1278959916

Two extremely realistic dinosaur costumes that you would think were real if not for the disappointment at the 1:30 or so mark.


----------



## Kygoski~ (Jul 22, 2010)

Holy crap xD Poor little kids. . .


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 22, 2010)

p cool


----------



## Asswings (Jul 22, 2010)

Ug, they couldn't have done something different with the legs?


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jul 22, 2010)

Seeing those white tight-clad legs sticking out of those dinosaurs asses was the most disappointing thing that's happened to me for a long time now.
They could have at least used those non-shiny black things that the "props" in stage productions use.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, on stage, the tights are black.  In dim light with a smoke machine going, you wouldn't even notice them.  The little kids don't even seem to notice the legs at all.  You should see the life size t-rex model.


----------



## Dread Husky (Jul 23, 2010)

Pfft, with the legs sticking out like that they just don't look right. ;[ They could have used digitigrade leg stilts inside the legs or something. Still wicked suits though.


----------



## Eske (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep, if not for those awful not-even-trying-to-hide-them legs, this would have been the single greatest thing I have ever witnessed in my life.
Still, it's pretty freaking far up on the list.  Hell, maybe it still _is_ the best thing I've ever seen.  I love Dinosaurs.  I would _kill_ to hire one of those guys to follow me around for a day.   

This is amazing.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 23, 2010)

[yt]HAE5aqG8L_U[/yt]


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 24, 2010)

*fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap*


----------



## Ames (Jul 24, 2010)

Scalie anal vore is hot.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 24, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap*


 


JamesB said:


> Scalie anal vore is hot.


 O_O


----------



## Zephirith (Jul 25, 2010)

It ate Regis and Kelly XD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPF_uU61als&videos=XA6xHDayKRg


----------



## Bambi (Jul 30, 2010)

Owned.

Good post OP; those dinosaurs are freaky real.


----------

